# Green to the beach?????



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Can anyone verify the water color in galveston in the surf. According to the beach cam its showing GREEN. I'm taking vacation tomorrow and gonna hit the surf.

http://www.g-townsurf.com/


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

txteltech said:


> Can anyone verify the water color in galveston in the surf. According to the beach cam its showing GREEN. I'm taking vacation tomorrow and gonna hit the surf.
> 
> http://www.g-townsurf.com/


I believe that that cam has a blue filter on it, but I think today it spoke the truth within a couple of shades. You can still discern clarity even though they are faking the tint. (No, I ain't saying it's intentional.)

AT 1700 Follett's was GTB near the jetty, steadily murkier but easily fishable all the way to The Pass until dark. Just about perfect. Tides were a little unhelpful IMHO. Lots of slicks on the outer bar during the major feed.

The brief flurry of SE went away as it shifted back to due south--won't help, but won't blow it out, either.
If the breeze holds, IMHO your biggest problem may be slack tide. Midday feed might be best bet, but I would go in the early AM if'n I could, and stay all day.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

SW @ 10MPH. say good bye to the green water


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

mlinger said:


> SW @ 10MPH. say good bye to the green water


10 we wish--20 this afternoon. Gotta get 'em when ya can.

This is officially the worst surf summer on my hip pocket record.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Report off of TKF board said that it was green to the beach this Am and when they left after lunch the wind changed and it looked like tea. That ole SW wind got us again.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

it was dirty as heck this morning. got here before daylight and wind was due west about 20mph. was decent lookin on cams yesterday but not today. DIRTY... and rougher than a son of a gun. luckily for me im a big guy 6'3" but my poor dad 5'8" was takn waves over his head


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Kev Bow, yall catch anything?


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Brine Jake said:


> I believe that that cam has a blue filter on it, but I think today it spoke the truth within a couple of shades. You can still discern clarity even though they are faking the tint. (No, I ain't saying it's intentional.)
> 
> AT 1700 Follett's was GTB near the jetty, steadily murkier but easily fishable all the way to The Pass until dark. Just about perfect. Tides were a little unhelpful IMHO. Lots of slicks on the outer bar during the major feed.
> 
> ...


This one, 37th Str, http://www.galveston.com/surfcam/ definitely has a filter on it; the water always looks much better on camera. They also dialed back the resolution as it's not near as sharp as it was 6 weeks ago.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

BB who runs the CCCF board just posted that he was surfing at SS and the water is chocolate with a strong current and you will need a bigger weight than normal.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

yup, green is gone! the SWest wind strikes again!!


----------



## flyntus (Apr 27, 2012)

At around 6:30-7pm the tide was low and the water was chocolate. The green water has been pushed out. Surf is supposed to lay down Saturday afternoon and be relatively flat on Sunday.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

txteltech said:


> Can anyone verify the water color in galveston in the surf. According to the beach cam its showing GREEN. I'm taking vacation tomorrow and gonna hit the surf.
> 
> http://www.g-townsurf.com/


Rather than looking at the live cam pic check out the surfing slideshow that Billy has on the website. Sometimes those pics will give you a better look at the water color. Yeah I know they are not live but they are generally at a better angle to see the actual water color.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

im on west beach and its GREEN TO THE BEACH


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*Green to the beach*

http://www.galvestonfishingpier.com/pages.php?page=_pages_Fishing Report


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

11:15 this morning was still clean to the beach.


----------

